# Ozzie is off...



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

to his new home in Phoenix tomorrow! (and Steve gets another 2/3'rds of a point)  


:smtease: to Deb and Edie :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Go Steve!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Apr 17 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764071


> Go Steve![/B]


I go by the old Chinese proverb, "He who posts first, gets to make the rules".  







(seriously though, I do hope that everyone realizes I just like to tease Deb)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

your teasing!?!?!?  

I'm so glad that Ozzie has a home. You guys can keep teasing each other all you want when it means that babies are getting homes


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Good for Ozzie! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Glad he's going to what sounds like a fabulous home! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*2/3 of a point, my ass!! You get 1/3 ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Yep, they will be here around 11AM tomorrow. I'm soooo excited for Ozzie. 
Gosh, he's a good boy.

And LMFAO at your "Chinese Proverb" :smrofl: 

Also, we have Oliver adopted on Sunday, and YES, I get a full point for that one!!

Tami (Tamizami) will be here shortly with a shelter boy. I still haven't made the time to
pick up a battery, for my camera, so asked her to bring one ~ LOL

I'll definately post pics, if Tami brings the battery. I've been trapped all day, and can't leave the house. lol

I'm so going to miss my little buddy, Ozzie. But know he is in good hands, close to you, and Peg, and I get the 2/3rd's not you ~ :rofl: 
*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Ozzie gets all the points for just being adorable. I'll put up my one rescue against all of you guys for being the smartest. I have her walking on a leash, potttying on pads and going potty outside. I can do anything like grooming to her without her making fuss. Now all this after just one day. Now do I have the smartest rescue or am I just the best trainer :smartass:   Actually Deb and Steve you are my heros. :smootch: :yahoo:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> *2/3 of a point, my ass!! You get 1/3 ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Sorry Steve. Your 1/3rd gets taken away because of spelling.
> xoxoxoxo
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=44976*


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Sorry Steve. Your 1/3rd gets taken away because of spelling.
xoxoxoxo
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=44976
[/QUOTE]

Darn... I married a teacher and now you are subtracting points.... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 


I need a drink.. :wine:



Hey... looks good to me


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You're the best, Steve.
xoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Such good news for Ozzie!!!!!

Sweetness and Tessa say "HOORAY!!!!!" for Ozzie. Sweetness and Tessa are having a busy night with all the "Hoorays."


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just got a telephone call from Leslie and her husband. They have been to Deb's, have picked up Ozzie and are on the way to their place on Coronado Island for the rest of the day & night. They will drive back to Phoenix tomorrow. They love him and Leslie commented how much he likes to give kisses!!



Hmmm.... I notice that Deb has not posted any pictures yet...


----------

